# Bad language



## redman (Feb 2, 2008)

*Do you think uk muscle should enable bad language*​
No4755.29%Sh1t yeah1416.47%God Damn Mutha Fukka **** face fuk shyt bitch christ on a fukking cross dik cock smash that fukking pasty2428.24%


----------



## redman (Feb 2, 2008)

Can we have bad language please, real swearing like **** and **** instead of fcuk and sh1t.

Thankyou all for your fcuking imput you bast-ard-s. :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

I think if its used sporadically then its fine, if its used as punctuation it makes the site look trashy.

I believe there would be issues with search engine filters and the kids wouldnt find us, work places would block us and so on


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

it doesnt take that much more effort to type fcuk sh1t, and everyone knows exactly what is being said anyways.

I dont see the point personally.


----------



## redman (Feb 2, 2008)

Captain Hero said:


> it doesnt take that much more effort to type fcuk sh1t, and everyone knows exactly what is being said anyways.
> 
> I dont see the point personally.


Exactally this is my point, joking aside.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

I choose No.


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Captain Hero said:


> it doesnt take that much more effort to type fcuk sh1t


And unfortunately seems far easier for teenagers to do than actually write the correct word out :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: f11ck1n6 w4nk3r5


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Someone has toooo much time on their hands I see.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

where was the option for 'don't really care'?


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

davetherave said:


> where was the option for 'don't really care'?


Agreed 100%!!!

lol

x


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

my own forum has no filter applied at all and the users are pretty much self moderating..

however.. on a forum this size and with the public content here it really needs to stay filtered. Also this is a business for Lorian and as such it would not be professional. It could put advertisers off which would then mean a reduction in the funds available to keep the site live.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Not bothered either way tbh...I always seem to get my point across...


----------



## The Chauffeur (Dec 3, 2007)

Don't see the point in it, members have always masked profanities to get round the filters so we know what they mean anyway.


----------



## tree frog (Apr 3, 2008)

Don't think it's necessary really, everyone gets the idea, me thinks!!


----------



## Madeira Jon (Jan 11, 2008)

TBH I can't see the need for profanities in the first place. if people can't get their point across without them, then the solution is to increase their vocabulary. We also have females who view this site and at least it would be nice to retain a modicum of civilised language for them. The use of these words is becoming too common today, even on national TV, (mind you I'm not surprised if they are used in conenction with this Government!). Me a prude? No! not after 9 years in the army!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I chose Option 3 :thumb:


----------



## Iron19 (Jan 18, 2008)

no one has seemed to mind swearing being filtered for this long so what is the point? It could end up putting off new members and sponsors


----------



## flapjack (Mar 1, 2008)

Madeira Jon said:


> TBH I can't see the need for profanities in the first place. if people can't get their point across without them, then the solution is to increase their vocabulary. We also have females who view this site and at least it would be nice to retain a modicum of civilised language for them. The use of these words is becoming too common today, even on national TV, (mind you I'm not surprised if they are used in conenction with this Government!). Me a prude? No! not after 9 years in the army!


Profanities are part of the language used today and thier use does not indicate someone has a limited vocabulary. People who say "You know what I mean" all of the time are the ones with limited vocabularies. They are great words for putting a bit of emotion and feeling into a sentence. Swearing is only offensive when directed at someone.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2008)

It can be annoying to read through endless swear words would seem to offer more problems than positives IMO.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

No, we are adults and should rise above it and you don't know who might read the forum.


----------



## redman (Feb 2, 2008)

flapjack said:


> Profanities are part of the language used today and thier use does not indicate someone has a limited vocabulary. People who say "You know what I mean" all of the time are the ones with limited vocabularies. They are great words for putting a bit of emotion and feeling into a sentence. Swearing is only offensive when directed at someone.


Good point "you know what I mean" :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## redman (Feb 2, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> I chose Option 3 :thumb:


So thats where option 3 came from. :thumb:


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Naw, leave it as it, no need for any naughty words.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2008)

davetherave said:


> where was the option for 'don't really care'?


got my vote


----------



## Flex Robinson (Apr 17, 2008)

Captain Hero said:


> it doesnt take that much more effort to type fcuk sh1t, and everyone knows exactly what is being said anyways.
> 
> I dont see the point personally.


I agree. I don't want to be looking over my shoulder incase my kids are looking


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

fcuk,[email protected],c*nt,d1ck,****3r ......no i see no point in it


----------



## ptguy (May 20, 2008)

Being a new member, I don't think I would have felt as welcome if the first posts I checked out would have had loads of swearing in, I think it would completely lower the tone - there are some seriously intelligent people on here from what I have seen, but potential members who first saw a post that was overly prafane would probably agree otherwise.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 1, 2008)

ptguy said:


> *prafanious*


How about a filter to block words that don't exist?


----------



## darkiwi (Feb 25, 2008)

agree with lost aye when you look at other forums that allow it you get little c0cks going on and swearing like drunk troopers, lol it just makes the place look trashy i like to think uk-m is a clean caring comunity  i love u guys


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

fick feck fack  see the difference

oh geez i am listening to rage against the machine bulls on parade....MrT looks mighty cool dancin to that


----------



## JawD (Sep 15, 2004)

Blue pill all the way


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

If we're going to have a filter to block swearwords, can we also have a filter to block "street" and "txt"?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

so what words work and what words dont?

****

****

****

****

****

dick

cock

bastard

****er

git

pr**k

so ar5e doesnt work but dick and cock does?


----------



## redman (Feb 2, 2008)

davetherave said:


> so what words work and what words dont?
> 
> ****
> 
> ...


PMSL. reps.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by davetherave View Post
> 
> ...


hahaha cheers boss

as you can see my swearing vocabulary is somewhat limited, i use the same words over and over again

although i have not called anyone an **** or git since i was testing swear words out when i was about 7


----------



## redman (Feb 2, 2008)

davetherave said:


> hahaha cheers boss
> 
> as you can see my swearing vocabulary is somewhat limited, i use the same words over and over again
> 
> although i have not called anyone an **** or git since i was testing swear words out when i was about 7


also pr**k works.

so we have.

dick

cock,,,,,,and

pr**k

but not.....

**** ,,,,,,,,and

****

its a bit male genital bias.


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Not really necessary... So I chose no.

x


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

We live in the real world, there is a time and place to swear, unfortunately it slips out of my mouth more times than it should, but does it really offend ppl that much in a thread if it isn't aimed at someone...I mean seriously...y'know, I have my own style of writing replies and threads, I use them often, more out of expressing the situation, it isn't aimed at anyone on a personal level, tbh, if it offends you that much, its time to get thicker skin.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

kurwa! odpierdolić! skurwysyn!

hmmm i think i found a solution.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Swear in Slavic languages? Does that mean I can swear in French and German?


----------



## Chil (May 20, 2007)

dmcc said:


> If we're going to have a filter to block swearwords, can we also have a filter to block "street" and "txt"?


I second that.........and as far as the bad language goes,

Hell No!


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

> Swear in Slavic languages? Does that mean I can swear in French and German?


do kurwy nedzy - Tak. :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

au coulet au poulet

or

au coulet au chien

i too can swear in another language (i think)


----------

